
From Jericho to Tokyo: the world's largest cities through history – mapped - misnamed
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/dec/06/world-largest-cities-mapped-through-history-data-viz
======
AnimalMuppet
It's interesting to see the number of times the largest city is replaced by a
different city with a smaller population. That seems to imply some kind of
catastrophe to the previous largest city. (I don't know enough about the
history of most of these cities to be sure.) But I suspect that, historically,
the human race hasn't done well at "sustainable". (Or perhaps at "peace on
earth"; more of them may have been devastated by war than by ecology.)

